# Photo Worth Millions Dollar



## Herry (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi all

How to creating photo that would be worth millions dollar ? Does only famous photographers's photos would be worth millions dollar ?

Are there any of chance for amateur photographers to sold their photo for that price ?

Thank


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd like to know the answer too!


----------



## weepete (Aug 30, 2016)

How to:

Step 1: take photo.
Step 2: frame photo
Step 3: find someone with millons dollar
Step 4: convince someone with millions dollar to buy photo for millions dollar
Step 5: write reciept.

I'm still working on steps 3 and 4 myself.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 30, 2016)

One way is to photograph Donald and Hillary shagging on the corner of 5th and Vermouth. That photo would easily worth one million. Probably more. But only if you were the only one to capture it. Alternatively try to photograph an alien from a Kardashev II type of civilisation. It would fetch a similar price. 
I mean this is a paparazzi question.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 30, 2016)

Save your photo for about a hundred years.  It should worth a million dollars.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 30, 2016)

tecboy said:


> Save your photo for about a hundred years.  It should worth a million dollars.



Depends on inflation rate. I gather your view is rather pessimistic.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 30, 2016)

Such an easy question I'm surprised no one has been able to give a proper answer up to now.  Look, this is very simple.  Take some stock photos and put them on a website.  Sell them until you finally have made $40.00.

Then move to Iran and convert that $40 to rial.  Bam.  Your a millionaire.


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2016)

Herry said:


> Hi all
> 
> How to creating photo that would be worth millions dollar ? Does only famous photographers's photos would be worth millions dollar ?
> 
> ...


If there was a known formula lots of photographers would be selling $1,000,000 photographs on a regular basis.
You could look at photos made by Cindy Sherman and Andreas Gursky . Between them they made 15 of the 25 most expensive photographers sold, though some of those photos didn't sell for more than $1,000,000 the first time the print sold.

The chances of an unknown amateur making a photograph that could be sold for $1,000,000 are extremely slim.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 30, 2016)

Shoot a potato.

This Photo of a Potato Sold for Over $1,000,000


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 30, 2016)

A million bucks, damn ... My images are only worth a 1,000 words.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 30, 2016)

NO....


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 31, 2016)

Anything is possible.  Mine are worth a $1000 plus expenses.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

The worth of something above  normal market value boils down to 2 simple factors.

How unique/amazing the product is compared to the market and how much demand/stupidity is there in the consumer.

Some things sell above market value because they're worth it. Other because people are dumb.

Find a dumb rich guy and he may buy it. Other than that you best have a one in a billion photo.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2016)

I wrote down how I do this.

Give me a million dollars and I'll send you a photo of how I do it.


----------



## JennaLeighWeddings (Sep 2, 2016)

A photo is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


----------

